# north east



## Laurawaddell93 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys! Would be great to meet up with people. I live in the north east, Northumberland to be specific. Any one from around there?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2016)

I am !  Live between South shields & Sunderland but born in Newcastle . Would be good to have a N.E. meet


----------



## Laurawaddell93 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ah great  I live near morpeth. If we could get a group of people together to meet up for coffee or something that would be great


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 16, 2016)

Any body else out there ?   Go on


----------



## Leanne-618 (May 2, 2016)

I'm in South Shields and my son is T1. Was just going to write a post about where people are from to see if anyone was close to us


----------



## HOBIE (May 2, 2016)

Hello Leanne & Dainton. I love the picture behind you !  South Shields pier & light house.  I have 2x expanded photos of that with me on a Jetski  jumping a 4ft wave on my garage wall.  I used to spend 3 days a week in the North Sea. . I will try & get in touch


----------

